
EU privacy using a VPN from the US - hiram112
If I rent an EC2 (or similar) in Europe and tunnel all my ip traffic from home in the US, will I have the same benefits as you guys living there?<p>Seems like there are some very knowledgeable folks around here - hope I didn&#x27;t miss a thread where this was already discussed.
======
jerheinze
Why use a VPN, which doesn't provide privacy-by-design, when you can use
privacy-by-design anonymity systems like Tor?

